# my new 1995 trek 8700



## gsy971 (Jan 14, 2005)




----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

That really is a bad ass bike. Weight?


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

nice crankset. Do you like the ride from that frame? Had one..


----------



## breckenridge (Jul 14, 2012)

Thats sweet, love the cook cranks too. Plus the obligatory 90s purple anodized chainring bolts!


----------



## gsy971 (Jan 14, 2005)

wanted this bike in 95 but as a 6th yr college student and new dad i really couldnt afford it.

fast forward. ive been looking for this frame for abt 6 yrs. not any 16" around until i found one in AZ craigslist. i live on hawaii and the nice guy sold it to me as almost a complete bike


----------



## gsy971 (Jan 14, 2005)

purple ano bolts taken off another klein bike i had a bunch of 3dv parts. stripped that bike a put the bits on the trek. rather have the bolts alu color but was just to lazy to deanodize them. may still do it


----------



## gsy971 (Jan 14, 2005)

the ride is strictly a commuter to and from work. RT 6 miles
also rode around with kids around hood
ride is great but i need to get used to the rigid exotic fork. i havent ridden without suspension in a long time


----------



## gsy971 (Jan 14, 2005)

1x9 
33t is used and the 44t is just there for looks and acts as chainguard and so the chain doesnt drop
was just to lazy to take it off


----------



## gsy971 (Jan 14, 2005)

new pics


----------



## gsy971 (Jan 14, 2005)

new adamo road saddle. awesome saddle. felt different but great the 1st time out


----------



## trailville (Jul 24, 2006)

Seems like the time money and effort it took to track down and build up your dream bike from decades past deserves better than commuter duty. But I guess that's why I ride a 99 hardrock to work (really ugly bike, but I don't worry about theft). 

I still have a 95 Trek 9900 that gets regular trail duty. It was the most expensive bike I've ever purchased and probably ever will purchase since I'm a bit more frugal these days. It performs real nice with a modern 80mm fork on it.


----------



## gsy971 (Jan 14, 2005)

my trail duty is a more modern FS bike Klein Adept. i dont see it as a waste to only use vrc bikes for commute. to each their own. at least the bike aint no trophy bike and is still being used


----------



## Jak0zilla (May 16, 2010)

Are those Conti Town and Country 2.1's? I just bought a pair, but haven't put them on yet.


----------



## gsy971 (Jan 14, 2005)

yup. seem to be the standard at my lbs.


----------

